# mr_kyle's Chaos Blog



## mr_kyle (Sep 7, 2009)

*Partial Iron Warrior Squad*








These guys were the first squad I finished after restarting the hobby again. I am happy enough with them bar the eyes, black highlights and danger stripes on the weapons. I also think the horns came out a little too dark, but I now have a new recipe for bone that is a little lighter. In future I will darker the black highlights down a bit as well.

*Selection of current Death Guard* - clickable thumbnails!






In general I am quite happy with how the armour and trim turned out. The grey zombified skin could look better. I am after a blue / grey rotting look, but it is pretty difficult to achieve.

*Plaguebearers*








These chaps are my current pride and joy lol! I worked quite hard on them. That said they were very fun miniatures to paint. I will probably pick up the Plaguebearer command squad to continue on with them. The paint scheme is largely taken from the current Citadel Miniatures Painting Guide. So while I did but alot of time into them there is not alot of originality in them.

*Obliterator Chainsword Arm*








A slightly different take on an obliterators weaponary.

More to come!


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

This stuff is amazing, keep up the great work! +rep!


----------



## mr_kyle (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Trevor!

*Conversion Work*









This guy will be my sorcerer when he is finished. I am aiming for a chaos undivided look, with a little inspiration from Venger if any of you have ever watched the D&D cartoon. Something will need to be done about the Black Templar heraldry on the axe. It will probably be filed down or cut off and replaced.









The combi-melta on this guy was the result of a carved up bolter and meltagun. The rest was just a good old kit bash! The mid section of the marine has been carved out for some potential green stuff guts to be added.









A potential skull champion here. Not too keen on starting any other Chaos factions just yet. Just an experiment really.









There are a total of 11 pins holding this obliterator together, it better never fall apart lol.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice kitbashing


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome chainsword fist, really nice work.

What are the plastic wings from on the sorcerer?


----------



## mr_kyle (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks AM. & Bubblematrix. CSMs have so many options for a good kit bash!  I should have a wee update on the Sorcerer tonight. Still in the dry run phase, but had a new idea.

@ Bubble: chap the wings are from a Possessed Chaos Space Marine sprue.


----------



## mr_kyle (Sep 7, 2009)

The guts on this bad boy were inspired by Svartmetall's tight green stuff skills. Mine didn't turn out as good as I had hoped. There was supposed to be a thin bit of torn skin over the droopy guts. But is seems to have melted in somehow and no longer looks separate. Hopefully the next one will be a bit better.









Plenty of to-dos still left on the pose of my sorcerer. The shoulder on the sword arm (from a Chaos Warrior) needs replaced with a CSM version. Come to think of it the jury is still out on what I will use for both shoulder pads =/. I want a flaming skill coming out of the spell book. So thats a skeleton warrior sprue and some green stuff required.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice man. That scocerer looks really promising k:


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

i like the work thus far man. keep it up and update soon. oh yeah, + rep!!


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Damn nice Sorcerer..., Impressive Kit-bashing and GS!


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

mr_kyle said:


> Plenty of to-dos still left on the pose of my sorcerer. The shoulder on the sword arm (from a Chaos Warrior) needs replaced with a CSM version. Come to think of it the jury is still out on what I will use for both shoulder pads =/. I want a flaming skill coming out of the spell book. So thats a skeleton warrior sprue and some green stuff required.


Actually if you have any skulls lying around (and I am sure you do with Chaos sprues) just glue a skull to the book and GS the flames. They are reall easy and it would make it personal.:victory:


----------



## Masstadon (Jan 18, 2009)

you should make the sorcerer a word bearer because he just has that look if you didnt have any paint job planed for em. just sayin but its lookin good!:victory:


----------



## mr_kyle (Sep 7, 2009)

@ TattooedGreenMan & Masstadon: thanks for the advice chaps! Still no progress on the sorcerer atm. Been bulldozed with extra hours in work.

Clickable thumbnail:



Slowly been working on this guy.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Dude those look so sick, for the Obliterator I know your still working on it but maybe a tip is to blend the colors and gs in a little bit more so it looks like a realy part of him

very nice though +rep for the kitbashing


----------



## mr_kyle (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the comments so far gents! ^__^

After far too much inactivity, I have been recently spurred back to life with a few games. Things on the work bench:









These guys are the most recent example of what a standard plague marine looks like in my army. Not a whole lot of difference from the initial lot but I like to link I've got better at finer details lol.

I initially left the eye lenses of my PMs black. This was to simulate that they were in a state of unlife / power armour no longer had power. It was also an easy way for me to dodge painting them, was a bit scared of fine detail. I'm trying to go for a bloodshot eye look on the lenses ie mainly a pale off white with red around the rim. Its evident on the first PM above. C&C welcome!


















Kit bashed Obliterator WIP love! <3









Wet blended cloak. Needs better highlighting imo.









Zerker skull champ dry run. He is gonna punch your face right in =P


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

Out of all these guys, it's the sorceror I want to see more of the most. Mostly because I love any model that is forcing other people to read a book by pain of pain.

"READ MY SODDING BOOK BEFORE I HIT YOU! GO ON! READ IT! READ IT NOOOOOW!"

I like the The Master of the Raven Wing model for the same reason, the difference is he's trying to ram the book down your throat with a jetbike. Cunning devil!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Some of the Kit-Bashing looks really great! I also like some of the GS work!

Keep it up!

+Rep

Chaosftw


----------



## mr_kyle (Sep 7, 2009)

Maligant said:


> Out of all these guys, it's the sorceror I want to see more of the most.


Once I realised how much better the Daemon Prince was in game the plans for 2nd Chaos Lord and that Sorcerer were scrapped. The dry run for it is still on my WIP desk. The concept of that sorcerer is based loosely around Venger from the old D&D cartoon. I _really_ don't know what legion / warband it should be painted up as yet - so it might ended up looking like Venger colour scheme wise too lol.



Chaosftw said:


> Some of the Kit-Bashing looks really great! I also like some of the GS work!
> 
> Keep it up!
> 
> ...


Appreciated bro ty!

While the kit bashing is based on my own I score, I must admit my GS work owes a nod to this spectacular thread.


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

mr_kyle said:


> Once I realised how much better the Daemon Prince was in game the plans for 2nd Chaos Lord and that Sorcerer were scrapped. The dry run for it is still on my WIP desk. The concept of that sorcerer is based loosely around Venger from the old D&D cartoon. I _really_ don't know what legion / warband it should be painted up as yet - so it might ended up looking like Venger colour scheme wise too lol.


The fact he's Bearing a Book filled with Words, screams Word Bearers to me. (Alternatively, give him some sort of ornate mace and make him a Dark Apostle stylised chaos lord)

On the other hand, you could always just paint him Black Legion.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The bloodshot eyes are a great idea; really makes the model pop.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The plague marines look really good.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These guys are looking great!

The conversion and green stuff work seems spot on, and the painting is well done.

I don't know if its still WIP or not, but I think the bases could user some more treatment - painting and maybe a finer grade of sand.

Keep it up!

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## mr_kyle (Sep 7, 2009)

Maligant said:


> The fact he's Bearing a Book filled with Words, screams Word Bearers to me. (Alternatively, give him some sort of ornate mace and make him a Dark Apostle stylised chaos lord)
> 
> On the other hand, you could always just paint him Black Legion.


Funny you are not the first to say that. I guess I better start practising painting red!



Dave T Hobbit said:


> The bloodshot eyes are a great idea; really makes the model pop.





Hammer49 said:


> The plague marines look really good.


:gimmefive: ty gents. Lense colour wise, I've been pondering the right answer for my guys for some time now. The standard space marine red / yellow / blue just doesn't cut it for the Death Guard imo. I've seen some other players use yellow / orange / purple - but something about those colours doesn't look right to me. The inspiration hit me for that look hit me on Sunday past. Sure, it needs a bit of refining - but its a step in the right direction.



Kreuger said:


> I don't know if its still WIP or not, but I think the bases could user some more treatment - painting and maybe a finer grade of sand.
> 
> Keep it up!
> 
> ...


Haha man I must admit you've caught me out there. I'm still using the stuff GW provide in that hobby starter set with the pliers and paints etc. I guess I've never really considered it much. But comparing my bases to others, I think you are quite right! Thanks!


----------

